
Low Sunlight Exposure in Pregnancy Linked to Risk of Learning Disabilities - laurex
https://www.technologynetworks.com/neuroscience/news/low-sunlight-exposure-in-pregnancy-linked-with-higher-risk-of-learning-disabilities-321159
======
zunzun
Theoretically this could mean that children born in nudist colonies would have
a reduced risk of learning disabilities, which would be amenable to
statistical analysis.

